# TivoBack and Folders



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

1) It would be nice if you could use folders somehow with TivoBack. When I browse the files on the PC, I have to scroll through a lot of files, often very slowly if the PC is busy doing something. If these files could be organized into folders in some fashion that would be really nice. One obvious way of doing this would be to allow folders on the PC itself. So I could store "Lost - S01E01" and "Lost - S01E02" in a folder called "Lost Season One". Or whatever. Nested folders would be nice too obviously. But any scheme that allowed this would be great. Parse the filenames at the first hyphen and use everything before that as the root name, whatever.

2) It would be really nice if we could associate descriptions with the shows we put onto the Tivo via TivoBack. I know the headers for the shows recorded by the Tivo are encrypted. But if there was a documented way to put a header on an MPEG file to add file name, show name, description, actors, etc (all the standard Tivo stuff), that would be really nice. Maybe this will come with Tivo Desktop 1.3. If not, think about supporting it somehow, even just publishing the mechanism and allowing third parties to develop the software.


----------

